# technique lines beyond the IDEAL



## ikenpo (Jan 19, 2003)

Just curious if there was a format when doing technique lines at the What if and Formulation stages? Also, at the higher levels how often are you able to do it? As you move up there are fewer people to play with at your level and less time to do it. This would seem particularly true if your a 3rd or up and are busy running a school.

jb:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Jan 19, 2003)

Well I suspect we are atypical, but we very rarely run "technique lines."  We simply do reactions to random grabs or punch combos or weapons or whatever.  If you do an "offical" tech, thats cool but the important thing is that it works.  If whatever you did fails your partner and you go over where you could have improved it.  We usually run these lines at least twice a month.

What we don't do is go over a technique and say, "if you start 5 swords and your opponent then throws a left hook...."  

Lamont


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *What we don't do is go over a technique and say, "if you start 5 swords and your opponent then throws a left hook...."
> 
> Lamont *



Pick up the punch with the left hand and continue the technique.


----------



## Handsword (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Pick up the punch with the left hand and continue the technique. *



I think he was refering to that as a given.

In regards to technique lines:

To run specific techniques I've started to work these lines by having the victim move along the line (instead of the attackers cycling through).  I find that this makes the student work harder to 'find his/her place' relative to the attacker.  Depending on the speed of the line, it also covers the scenario of being attacked while walking along.

So, for example, you stand near the first person in the line as they grab your right shoulder.  You do Sword and Hammer, cover out, drop your guard and then step naturally up the line as the next person grabs your shoulder.  Keep doing this 'til you get to the end of the line and each person who has just had the technique done to them takes a step forward.

In regards to non-specific attacks, I usually limit the different types of attacks and then have then have the line cycle through.  For example, if the class is currently focusing on the difference in body language between reading a hook/roundhouse punch and a straight punch, then I tell the attackers that they can use either from either hand.

Another method of using the technique line that puts the pressure on the person being attacked (an important thing to train with before students get too comfortable with the techniques that they are proficient with) is to use a circle instead of a line.  

Place the person being attacked in the middle and then you cover the possibility of attack from 360 degress.  There are a number of ways to determine the order in which the circle attacks, but I'll leave that up to anyone using this method.

I hope I've explained the above okay.  Let me know if it's confusing in any way.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Handsword _
> *I think he was refering to that as a given.
> *



I was only putting it up just because. I kind of figured he knew that already. The technique works real well for a right-left-right combo. as well. If you don't already practice it that way.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 22, 2003)

I may be missing the point here, but I'd thought that a response to a right punch closely followed by a left punch was already built into Five Swords?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes it is, I usually convert the first handsword into a chopblock to my opponents left arm, and use my left palm-heel as my first attack.  

But my question earlier was sort of rhetorical.

Lamont


----------



## cdhall (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *I may be missing the point here, but I'd thought that a response to a right punch closely followed by a left punch was already built into Five Swords? *



I've had this brought up in a seminar but it is not it the Base Technique as shown in Infinite Insights Book 5 (I don't have it with me, but I think it is there with photos).

Also, we usually try to do the ideal in a technique line, but if you screw up you are supposed to continue moving and do something else.

Very often we use them to review and see if you know your base techniques.  If you deviate and do something else, you may get a "that would work, but do it again the way it is supposed to be done" or something similar.

We have other drills though like the "Semi-Circle" where you face a semicircle of attackers with the instructor behind you.  He points to an attacker who can come in with any attack and you are just supposed to defend.  Very often this degenerates into mulitple attacks followed quickly by a dogpile.  It depends on the instructor's mood.

I like this drill.  The last time we did it I used essentially 2 techniques and kept the attackers at bay, but I was criticized for this so it got confusing.

I mean you want to keep them off you and drop them if you can because this is a situation where you Know someone else is coming.

The drill could be reworked so that you Knew you would have time to finish off one person and reset I supposed.  It usually starts this way come to think of it, but after you do 2-3 good techniques the attacks start coming faster.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry, but if you're considering the attacker who throws first a right punch and then follows up with a left punch, the response to that left punch is in fact already in the base technique, "Five Swords." The reason is this: the first blocks stop the right punch; the hand sword/heel palm come into play precisely because the attacker continues attacking, most likely with a left punch. 

That hand sword, and the subsequent heel palm, are there to check the width and depth, as well as to strike. (There's also a height check, especially if you've stepped in and used the lower case attack on their right knee.) To put it another way, they take away the attacker's ability to pivot toward you--and presto! there goes the left punch.

Or am I confused about your point? Always a possibility...


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 22, 2003)

I am also a bit confused.  The outward downward diagonal handsword, anchoring and checking is the pre-emtive check against the left punch.  

Is this what you were referencing Doug?  Or were you looking at the handsword converting to an outward extended block as you execute the left horizontal 5-finger eye strike???

I did not think I was confused, until I already was.  I am with Mr. McRobertson on this one ... and I know you execute the ideal, which takes care of the what if, so long as you have proper depth of exection (range.)

-Michael
 AKTS


----------

